# Joora - Tied Hair



## Sherab (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone have advice on how to tie a jora?

I see it done most of  the time as like tying a knot on rope but with hair.. this is probably, as if pulled to tight, the hair might get stuck like that... someone please help?

thank you.


----------



## KulwantK (Nov 4, 2007)

Sat Nam and Greetings-
I would like to know, too!
Thanks!
Blessings and Cheers,
Kulwant


----------



## Satnam Singh Khalsa (Nov 23, 2007)

WJKK WJKF. Yeah thats pretty much right, but if u pull tight it will not get stuck hahah. u can also used a a bit of your Dastaar fabric and wrap it in your jooda if you have not so long hair.


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 23, 2007)

Friend 
its no different from the joora the female do at slight posterior location with their hairs 

so their no specific way and you can take help of any lady around and she can teach you 

and I think this is how most sikh learn it . from a lady ( in most cases its beloved  Mother   )


----------



## Satnam Singh Khalsa (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I found that most ladys who wear there dastaars tie there joora at the back of their heads where most men who wear Noks tie it more to the front or centre of their heads.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 24, 2007)

Satnam Singh Khalsa Ji,

My observations are similar to yours. But we can surely learn from the innovative ways in tying a dastar, dumala or turban from a lady. Some YouTube videos are really amazing. 

Tying a joora is like a making a knot. There are many ways to make a knot - similar to a knot for a rope.


----------



## Sherab (Nov 24, 2007)

thank you ALL VERY much for the help!


----------



## Satnam Singh Khalsa (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah all depends on the type of Dastaar u wear. I wear a Dhamalla so mine is in the middle kinda near the back I would say but its like very large for my dastaars shape. but all are diffrent forsure


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 25, 2007)

There is a video on YouTube -- How To Tie An Afghani Turban. I watched it about 12 times.

You have to screen out the disco dancers dressed like Persian soldiers in bikinis gyrating in time to a really bad disco tape to get the full effect of the turban tying lesson.

However, the Afghan turban is one of the simpler ones to tie. After covering your head, leaving about a foot of material loose at the neck, you wrap thin folds firmly around the forehead and going around the left ear, to the base of the skull, then above the right ear, and back again. All in one direction. Then, after a few turns, neatly tuck the folding end into the folds at the back of the head. 

This approach does not involve changing direction, and it looks like less cloth is used. I mention it because the folds are low. So probably you can place your joora almost anywhere, except the top of your head. And it probably works better than other dastar for people with less hair. 

I don't have the YouTube link because I really do not like YouTube -- leaves cookies.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Nov 25, 2007)

<I don't have the YouTube link because I really do not like YouTube -- leaves cookies.>

what do you mean?

like a jar of cookies ???


----------



## Satnam Singh Khalsa (Nov 26, 2007)

and also just a reminder You should never use eleastic bands or rubber ones or pins for you hair, it cuts you hair and pull your hair out.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 26, 2007)

Heh Heh amarsanghera,

Under the privacy settings of your browser you wil find something like a "Cookie Manager" or similar term.

If you click on that a whole bunch of web addresses will be displayed. These are the "cookie crumbs". When we visit various web sites not only the site but all of its advertisers leave these bits of code behind. You will also notice there is an expiration date for each "cookie". Web sites leave this tracer information and after time it can actually make your browser freeze up. When there is a build up, your browser's efficiency and speed are slowed. Why? I am not sure but it does. So you have to clear your cookies from time to time.

A person can set up privacy settings to block cookies but when you do that there are things that you may want to view that are also then blocked. You can also fix your "cookie" settings so that they are erased whenever you close your browser -- but only on some browsers. With others you have to make a conscious point of erasing them using the cookie manager.

YouTube leaves scores of "cookies" after just one visit to watch one video. SPN clears all of its cookies as soon as you log out. Which is actually praiseworthy of SPN. 

Called cookies because they are like a trail of cookie crumbs. The web site and your browser are linked by this trail of "cookies".

* Just use the YouTube search feature if you want to find the video - use How To Tie an Afghan Turban -- and you are there.*


----------



## Damo_Singh (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't have hair long enough yet for a joora; consequently, I have to tie my Patka around my fat head which isn't very successful.  I would love to find someone who had a day, month, or year to teach me how to properly tie a turban.  Any volunteers.  I tried doing it the way it shows on the video on youtube; unfortunately, somewhere during the process it become loose and falls apart before finishing.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 20, 2007)

Damo ji

All you have to do is go to YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. and then in the search bar, use "turban" and there will be videos. Also SIKHNET - Sikh Religion - Sikhism Information - Fundraiser 2007 has a link on the left that has turban tying videos. The Afghan turban is at this link
YouTube - How to Tie a Turban


----------



## Satnam Singh Khalsa (Dec 21, 2007)

don't worry too much go to the Your Gurdwara Sahib and Ask the Gaini Ji He will help u, for starters You might want to wear a Banada or rumaal until you can make a joota or get any Anty Ji to show you how to tie a jooda when it gets longer they are often good at it haha. anyways maybe go with a Gol Dastaar or Round Dastaar before you go to a Nok Pugh. Don't worry it takes time and I don't find those youtube very helpful. I wear a Dhrumalla now so really don't worry your get it!!


----------



## Sherab (Dec 31, 2007)

Damo singh ji,

How long is your hair?

Please provide photo if you can.

For your benefit and comparison, here is picture without my patka on:

With a wet joora:

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t200/Sherab000/PC121319.jpg

and here is me without my hair in a joora at all:

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t200/Sherab000/PC101307.jpg

If your hair is even shorter then that, just wear a bandana all the time or something., no matter what your hair length is.

PS. I use two elastic bands (girl's hair tyes) for tying my patka. I use one foe the side and front half (the bangs and part that cover the ears) and also for the back. when tying patka, i just tie it behind me head, beneath where the band is, and push the "pony tail" i made in the back, up into the patka... and the rest of the front is in a joora.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 25, 2008)

Sherab said:


> Damo singh ji,
> 
> How long is your hair?
> 
> ...


you look sikh with your hair open! I say you should leave them open till they reach your middle back.


----------



## Sherab (Jan 25, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> you look sikh with your hair open! I say you should leave them open till they reach your middle back.



bit to late for that, been wearing patka  every day for a few (2-3) months now.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 25, 2008)

Sherab said:


> bit to late for that, been wearing patka every day for a few (2-3) months now.


hehe! even better! When will be start wearing a dastaar?


----------



## Sherab (Jan 26, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> hehe! even better! When will be start wearing a dastaar?



Maybe once i get a nice full kesh, and whenever i can deal with one ear slightly aching for a few days


----------



## amarpreet41 (Sep 1, 2009)

I am putting up a video just now on how to do this, hope this will help...


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 1, 2009)

amarpreet ji

This is great . Thank you. That way one can stop the frame and really learn each step, step by step.


----------



## Admin (Sep 1, 2009)

oh! that would be awesome amarpreet ji!! :happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 1, 2009)

amarpreet ji

Forgot to ask. Where did you upload the video? So members can find it without searching. If you reply with the location, I will also be able to post the link in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## amarpreet41 (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - How to tie Zoora for Sikh boys


----------



## Admin (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks amarpreet ji, i have also copied the video to our videos in sikh religion section...


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 1, 2009)

better not go for the afghani turbans We dont want more hate crime deaths do we ?


----------

